# Non-jersey jerseys?



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone have any good suggestions for bike jerseys that aren't actually jerseys? I don't want a zipper and I don't want rear pockets and I don't want to be covered with logos. I just want something non-cotton and comfortable. 

I'm currently wearing UnderArmour Heat Gear shirts and they are fantastic if not a bit pricey.

Any other ideas? I'm thinking a running shirt would be exactly what I'm looking for. Maybe a trip to a discount sporting goods store (REI, Dick's, Academy, etc.) is the best bet.


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

I liked the technical T's that target sells, they breath well, they're dirt cheap, like 10 bucks a piece or something crazy, and they're comfortable. But I ended up getting converted to jerseys because they're cut better for the position your body is in riding & end up being more comfortable, plus the rear pockets are super handy for my keys phone bike tool & goo. If you're worried about the logos you can find plenty of jerseys that aren't so loud, search Amazon for an infinite selection...


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

Like Bill-e-Bob said, I rock the "Champion C9" Tech T's they sell at Target.

The newer model running shirts even have a drop tail. However they are more vented so the UV rating probably would be lower. They still sell the regular "tech t" as well.

If you keep an eye on the clearance section I've managed to snag a bunch of them for around $5.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a couple of cycling jerseys from when I was a roadie, but I mostly wear tech t's on the MTB. +1 on the C9 shirts from Target. Also, if you have a Ross or TJ Maxx nearby, you can find name-brand tech shirts on clearance. Right now my favorite riding shirt is a Tunisia replica soccer jersey by Puma that I got for like $12.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Bill-E-BoB said:


> I liked the technical T's that target sells, they breath well, they're dirt cheap, like 10 bucks a piece or something crazy, and they're comfortable.


this. I find riding shirts last about a year before they get an unbearable funk that won't wash out, so I don't like spending much on something I know I'm going to toss before long.

for more cycling cut types, I like dakine and Royal, have not-too-gaudy tshirt looking jerseys. They pop up once in a while on chainlove.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hit a general sports store and look for shirts. I've been using some that are sold as "running shirts".


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Champion C9 from Target, or Russell or other clearance stuff from places like *****, Sports Authority. Usually all under $12 or so. Works great for me for a variety of purposes, from riding my bikes to playing bball to wearing at the gym. Been using them about 5 years now, no complaints.

On the road, I wear "real" jerseys with pockets, zip, bright colors, etc. Because I ride the road w/o a pack and I want to be as well-seen as possible. But on the trails, I'm with the OP -- I don't need pockets because I always have my hydration pack, and I don't really need zippers in front or crazy logos and colors because I'm not worried about anyone running me over.

Edit -- haha, MTBR edited out the name of the other large sporting goods chain I mentioned. I guess his 'real' name would be Richard's!


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

If there is a Nordstrom Rack near you, look for the athletic wear rack, usually near the Mens section. They have some higher-end brands of running shirts for super cheap.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I go for the REI or EMS sweat wicking tees. They're cheap ($15~ each), dry quick and you can wear them off the bike and not look like you just finished the Tour de France.


----------



## moto120 (Sep 12, 2011)

In the June 2013 Mountain Bike Action mag article , Hans Rey (gt bikes) favors addidas soccer jerseys.
I've tried a soccer jerseys and they work really well. Most are ventilated with a generous cut.
They are available in plain colors with no logos.
You can purchase them from sports stores or online.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

clearance run tees - adidas/nike climalite kinda stuff. soccer jerseys work well for me as well. plenty of clearance stuff around.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

how about soccer jersey?


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Columbia has a really nice line of tech tees that have SPF built into the fabric. I think they're called "Omni-wick". I sometimes find them on sale at sporting goods shops for $20 or less.
Men?s Mountain Tech? III Short Sleeve Top | Columbia.com


----------



## m5161968 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nike Running Shirts Long Sleeves(DRI-FIT), no crazy logos(except the swoosh), bright colors and reasonably priced. I go to the Nike outlet and check the clearance rack, save up to 30% off lowest marked down price. I prefer long sleeves when riding in the woods don't want ticks jumping directly on me, but you can find short sleeves also.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I like running shirts. The Champion mentioned is very nice, cheap, and I got one in blaze orange for the road and during hunting season. I've had 3 "real" cycling jerseys over the past 14 years, and never liked any of them. Don't like the way they look, fit, or feel. I have NEVER needed the pockets in the back. I either have a camelback on my MTB or a saddle bag on my road bike.

I've also liked what I have from Nike.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the button up Columbia, Teva, and NorthFace performance shirts. (Look like a Club Ride jersey). All are made for breathability and cooling performance, but look more like a shirt and less like a jersey. You can find them on sale at REI and other outdoor stores all the time, and they are usually much less $$ than a cycling jersey. Plus they can be worn for other outdoor uses.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

Road Holland polo jersey


----------



## Alaskagriz (Aug 27, 2011)

REI Tech T. Pick up a couple during their fall sale to last you the year. I've gone through a lot of expensive jerseys that claim to have magical sweat wicking, fast drying, cooling properties only to find that the $15 REI shirt is far and away best choice. I use these for working out, trail running and mtb.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I picked up a bunch of the athletic wicking type t-shirts at Ross from Champion, Avia, Adidas, Russell. I bought 7 at one time, and paid about $9.00 each. They all work well. Any of the well known brands should serve, as they all use a similar fabric. I have 2 jerseys that I paid a fair amount for, and only use those when I ride with my club out on the street.



jjaguar said:


> I have a couple of cycling jerseys from when I was a roadie, but I mostly wear tech t's on the MTB. +1 on the C9 shirts from Target. Also, if you have a Ross or TJ Maxx nearby, you can find name-brand tech shirts on clearance. Right now my favorite riding shirt is a Tunisia replica soccer jersey by Puma that I got for like $12.


----------



## GoTheDistance (Jun 9, 2013)

KevinGT said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for bike jerseys that aren't actually jerseys? I don't want a zipper and I don't want rear pockets and I don't want to be covered with logos. I just want something non-cotton and comfortable.
> 
> I'm currently wearing UnderArmour Heat Gear shirts and they are fantastic if not a bit pricey.
> 
> Any other ideas? I'm thinking a running shirt would be exactly what I'm looking for. Maybe a trip to a discount sporting goods store (REI, Dick's, Academy, etc.) is the best bet.


Yep, I think a running shirt is just what you're looking for. That's what I wear. I like to wear the sleeveless ones while it's really nice out. Adidas Climalite and a lot of the other suggestions are real good too. The Adidas are usually about $15

Anyway, I've got these running shirts from the brand hind for $10. The last one was on clearance for $7 and I think it's an awesome jersey/running shirt. They have nice ones with sleeves too. I'm going to need to buy more soon.

I buy them at Marshall's and probably TJ Maxx would have them too. They also have a lot of other nice jersey type shirts to choose from. The hind ones have all been bright real bright colors. I bought the orange one but there was also like a bright neon yello one and a basic yellow. Not too many fashion friendly colors but may get recognized easier. I've been happy with them personally. Someone else suggested to me a "wicking top" but I wouldn't do that.

I hate the Dri-fit shirts personally. Unless if it's the 100% cotton ones but I'll still sweat in that. I was wearing this Sperry shirt that is a bit like a jersey but I've been really disappointed in it because I thought it'd be much more breathable.


----------



## hocorider3700 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sleeveless Adidas soccer shirts are very nice to ride in. I have a red one that I got last summer and I love it


----------



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

Hans Rey wears soccer jerseys, but I'm with you on UA Heat Gear. Their long sleeve is the coolest thing I've worn in hot weather.


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't recommend the Endura gear enough. I think their cairn short sleeve jerseys are less than $25 and don't have gaudy colors nor rear pockets. 

Their long sleeve and 3/4 sleeve MT500 jerseys are awesome with varying fabrics on the arms - tougher fabrics in the wear areas. They also come with a convenient sunglass wipe on the inside front of the shirt and they a small inconspicuous pocket. Endura's MTB shorts are significantly better than both my specialized and fox shorts (i havent tried Endura's chamois though). 

I'll wear my endura gear on trail rides since i've snagged a lot of UA & reebok gear and they don't hold up nearly as well. 

Chainreactioncycles sells the entire Endura line (Endura is Scottish I think and CRC ships from England) Shipping is free if you buy more than $100 worth of gear. Jenson has some Endura clothing as well.


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

Old Navy actually makes good wicking gear. I have a couple of their shirts, and can't complain about any of them. They make a cotton one, and that regular shiny material (like UA).


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the clearance jerseys you can get online. You can get them decent price and they hold up to wrecks pretty good.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

m5161968 said:


> Nike Running Shirts Long Sleeves(DRI-FIT), no crazy logos(except the swoosh), bright colors and reasonably priced. I go to the Nike outlet and check the clearance rack, save up to 30% off lowest marked down price. I prefer long sleeves when riding in the woods don't want ticks jumping directly on me, but you can find short sleeves also.


+1 on the Nike Dri-Fit stuff, I bought one short sleeve and one sleeveless for down here in soflo. They feel nice and cool while riding and dry super fast.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I try to avoid cotton. Sweat does not wick away nor evaporate and it gets heavier and soggier the more you sweat. Yup I've made the mistake of wearing cotton T shirts


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Troy Lee Ruckus


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you're trying to save a few bucks.
I went to Walmart to.get a bday toy for my roomates son and found that they have jersey like "dri-fit" starter shirts paid $7 and they are awesome for the price. Just a plain color shirt and it does help with sweat and ventilation. Screw spending $20-50 on a "MTB" jersey when its the same materials at a fraction of the cost.
Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## slowprogress (May 30, 2011)

Since this is revived I will add my two cents. See post #13 from Brokebike. I bought a Columbia Tech T "Mountain Tech III" and I have been really happy with it. I paid almost the full $30, but it has been really comfortable in the hot Phoenix weather. I am not sure if you can find deals by shopping around but I think these are pretty well made. Unlike my regular jerseys, I sometimes wear it off the bike because it is so comfortable and looks pretty much like a normal tee shirt.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

I word... wool. I hate my wearing those cheap jerseys... they stink after few minutes of wearing them.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

I rode two hours on Friday and Saturday (each day same shirt ew I know but idc lol) and it doesn't smell at all. 

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## slowprogress (May 30, 2011)

The great thing about living in Phoenix is you stink no matter what you wear so I chose what is comfortable. Rode 7 hours on Saturday and not much in this world wouldn't stink after sweating out two and half liters of Gu Brew


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

slowprogress said:


> The great thing about living in Phoenix is you stink no matter what you wear so I chose what is comfortable. Rode 7 hours on Saturday and not much in this world wouldn't stink after sweating out two and half liters of Gu Brew


Solid man! I wish I had time to ride 7 hours ...well and the stamina!

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## slowprogress (May 30, 2011)

Yeah I read that and it sounds like I do that all the time and that's not true. We are riding a 65 mile charity ride near Flagstaff this weekend so we decided to link all the canals together around Phoenix and crank out some miles. It ended up being 69 miles with a couple of good rest stops and one unplanned trip to the store. We actually ran out of hydration and had to stop for a couple extra sports drinks. Those cold sports drinks were the best ever. Could not have done it by myself. I need someone to talk to and push me for long rides like that. Normally I commute on canals two days a week, 1.5 hours each way. Same story though almost nothing doesn't get funky after those long 110F rides from work !


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Just a plain old Champion tech t from Target has always been good to me. And cheap!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I get the $12-20 Kohls branded warm/cold gear. They come in single colors and two tone, sleeveless to long sleeve with heavier versions for fall and winter use. They crash good too and haven't torn at all. Good for the money.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

a2gtinut said:


> I word... wool. I hate my wearing those cheap jerseys... they stink after few minutes of wearing them.


Wool? LOL I think your mind has melted.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad I stumbled on this thread. Picked up sever C9 shirts from Target. They are $12.99 here but you can't go wrong with that price.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Island20v said:


> Glad I stumbled on this thread. Picked up sever C9 shirts from Target. They are $12.99 here but you can't go wrong with that price.


$7 starter brand at Walmart  haha plain no logo dri tech shirts. I've been on about four rides on one of them and no complaints surprised by them for the $

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

I checked those ones out. The larges were really big and the mediums were way too small. I am that guy that is usually stuck between sizes. The Target ones did well though after last nights ride. Lets see how they are after they are washed though.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

a2gtinut said:


> I word... wool. I hate my wearing those cheap jerseys... they stink after few minutes of wearing them.


Agreed. Not just the cheap ones. Capeline starts to smell funky about 15 minutes after putting it on, even standing still. I have a pile of tech Ts (Mountain Hardwear, Patagonia, Marmot, etc.) that I should just get rid of. I won't ride in them, hike in them or even float in them anymore. Two Icebreaker Ts replaced them all.



1362 said:


> Wool? LOL I think your mind has melted.


Merino wool or wool blends, not 1970s sweaters.


----------



## CherokeeSailor (Aug 22, 2013)

Along these same lines, anyone have any smart tips on finding pants/shorts for biking?


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

a few years back I got some reebok dri shirts at sam's and I love em...the thing I liked about them is the fact that they are long...most shirts I find are too short..but these fit me great...I got a few pairs of them and I havent worn them out or made them smelly..I wish I could find more of them.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

CherokeeSailor said:


> Along these same lines, anyone have any smart tips on finding pants/shorts for biking?


Check REI and their sales. I have stumbled across 25-60% off sales on their bike gear. Got a couple pairs of shorts with removable lines for under $40.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Lightweight smart wool or merino wool t-shirts, long-sleeve and short-sleeve. They are not dirt cheap, but they last and last, are comfortable, can be used as a base layer in winter, work great even on hot days in the summer, have great wicking power and best of all, they are perfect for not getting stinky. And believe me, I'm one of the stinkiest people I know. We're talking putrid. But I'm never putrid when I wear wool. Oh, and in a pinch, you can wear it two days in a row. Amazing stuff. Worth every penny.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually wear columbia shorts and some riding shorts underneath...it seems to work well..the columbia shorts are a bit pricey..but I feel like they last.


----------

